

Microsoft Live Labs Web Sandbox - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/microsoft-live-labs-web-sandbox

======
bdfh42
There is a demo at <http://131.107.155.233/Samples/ScriptErrorSample.aspx>
which is very impressive

